# هتسمى اولاكم ايه لو اتجوزتم ؟؟؟؟؟



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

ازيكم يااحلى اخوات فى احلى منتدى
رجعالكم بموضوع خفيف وجميل 

بصوا بقى انتى وانت 
 
 
 لما تتجوز ان شاء الله وتجيب بناتيت  واولاد حتسميهم  ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟









 انا مستنية  الردود ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2010)

موضوع خفيف وجميل زيك يا قمر

انا عن نفسي لو جبت بنت عايزه اسميها

فيرونيكا او ميسون

لو ولد 

فلوباتير او ديفيد


----------



## داريااه (9 أبريل 2010)

*صباح الخير او مساء الخير...انا مقررة من صغري ان اسمي ولدي ب (((هارون)))..اتصور انه احلى اسم ومافي مثله..داريااه*


----------



## zezza (9 أبريل 2010)

*ولاد 
جوناثان- تانى اكتر شخصية بحبها فى الكتاب المقدس -
مارسلينو
نيكولا
بنات 
اليزابيث و يهوديت​*


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2010)

*حلو الموضووووووووووع يا قمر 
انا لو اجت بنت بسميها فرح  
و لو ولد مايكل و ماثيو  ​*


----------



## جيلان (9 أبريل 2010)

*الولد اكيد ألكسندر لعشقى للاسكندر*
*لكن اسم البنت من تركيبى اسم غريب ومش موجود خليها مفاجئة لما يحصل بقى بعد عمر طويل ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (9 أبريل 2010)

*مش لو بقى يا كيريا ههههههههه
*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2010)

*

أنا بحب أسم أبانوب ياريت تستخدموه

سلام الرب يسوع​*


----------



## Coptic Man (9 أبريل 2010)

امممممممممم

ها اخلي ام العيال هي اللي تسمي ههههه


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (9 أبريل 2010)

*


جيلان قال:



الولد اكيد ألكسندر لعشقى للاسكندر
لكن اسم البنت من تركيبى اسم غريب ومش موجود خليها مفاجئة لما يحصل بقى بعد عمر طويل ههههههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههه
و انا كمان عاوز اخترع اسم جديد
احتمال اسمي بنتي Andromeda
كتبته بالانجلش عشان العربي صعب في الاسم



Coptic Man قال:



امممممممممم

ها اخلي ام العيال هي اللي تسمي ههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههه
فكرة برده
اهو مشاركة
او ممكن انت تختار اسم و هي تختار اسم

و تاخد نص الاسم بتاعك علي نص الاسم بتاعها و تعملوا اسم جديد

او انت تسمي الاولاد و هي تسمي البنات​*


----------



## Coptic Man (9 أبريل 2010)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *و انا كمان عاوز اخترع اسم جديد*
> *احتمال اسمي بنتي Andromeda*
> *كتبته بالانجلش عشان العربي صعب في الاسم*​


 
اممممم

اندروميدا علي اسم مجرة فضائية ههههههههه

ربنا يديك



Jesus Son 261 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *فكرة برده*
> *اهو مشاركة*
> *او ممكن انت تختار اسم و هي تختار اسم*​
> ...




لا لا انا مبحبش اتكلم في السياسية خلينا نعيش :hlp:


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (9 أبريل 2010)

بأذن يسوع 

لو ولد اما فلوباتير او داود

لو بنت موره او ايريني

معلش اصل عامل حسابي علي تلات عيال

ميرسي علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جيلان (9 أبريل 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *و انا كمان عاوز اخترع اسم جديد*
> *احتمال اسمي بنتي andromeda*
> *كتبته بالانجلش عشان العربي صعب في الاسم*​


 
*هههههههههههه ده اسم مجرة*
*بحب الاسم ده بردوا*
*الاسم الى اقصده بالألف بردوا بس اسهل يا راجل هههههههه*
*اسم انديروميدا فى دماغى من زمان مخلياه لحاجة تانية خالص قول يارب تحصل *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أبريل 2010)

مممم...
طبعا بعد موافقة أبو العيال وهو هيوافق هيوافق يعنى :t32:
غصب وأقتدارleasantr
هههههه
لو واااااااد هيبقى ديفيد ( بحب الاسم ده جدااا )
لو بنت بقى هيبقى كرمينا 
وبس ​


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2010)

*مو بعرف
لاني بفكر  اذا كنت بتزوج بالاول ...
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع خفيف وجميل زيك يا قمر
> 
> انا عن نفسي لو جبت بنت عايزه اسميها
> 
> ...




*الله بموت فى اسم ميسونبس ايه اصل الاسم دة ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> *ولاد
> جوناثان- تانى اكتر شخصية بحبها فى الكتاب المقدس -
> مارسلينو
> نيكولا
> ...



*
ايه الاسامى الصهبه 
يهودديت؟ هو دة مش اسم من اخوتنا التانيين اقصد التالتين ؟ ايام شعب اسرائيل؟​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

داريااه قال:


> *صباح الخير او مساء الخير...انا مقررة من صغري ان اسمي ولدي ب (((هارون)))..اتصور انه احلى اسم ومافي مثله..داريااه*




*اشمعنى هارون بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *حلو الموضووووووووووع يا قمر
> انا لو اجت بنت بسميها فرح
> و لو ولد مايكل و ماثيو  ​*


*
الله فرح هههههههههه
اسم فرح دة له سر كبير فى حياتى
صدمتينى بالاسم
بس اختياراتك رقيقه قوى ​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *الولد اكيد ألكسندر لعشقى للاسكندر*
> *لكن اسم البنت من تركيبى اسم غريب ومش موجود خليها مفاجئة لما يحصل بقى بعد عمر طويل ههههههههههههههههه*



*يخربيت كدة انتى عاوزة تعقدى ابنك من قبل ما يجى ؟
ايه الكسندر دة
هههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *مش لو بقى يا كيريا ههههههههه
> *


*

هههههههههههههههه
انت متشائم ليه كدة ياولدى
هيبقى وهتقولنا بكرة وهنفرح معاك سبها على ربنا ياعثل ومتعولش هم بكرة
قول قول هتسميهم ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> أنا بحب أسم أبانوب ياريت تستخدموه
> 
> سلام الرب يسوع​*





*هو اسم جميل قوى ربنا معاك ياقمر​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

coptic man قال:


> امممممممممم
> 
> ها اخلي ام العيال هي اللي تسمي ههههه



*
السلبيه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
فين دورك انت تيب خلى ام العيال تسمى البنات
والولاد ملاكش دور فى تسميتهم
ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> و انا كمان عاوز اخترع اسم جديد
> ...



*

تيب وانت يا فلحوس
هتسميهم اييييييييه؟
المممممممممم:t30::t30::t30:
​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

coptic man قال:


> اممممم
> 
> اندروميدا علي اسم مجرة فضائية ههههههههه
> 
> ...




_*
عندى احساس  انك هتسمى البنت زمرده والتانيه زئردة
والواد هتسميه حسونه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​*_


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> بأذن يسوع
> 
> لو ولد اما فلوباتير او داود
> 
> ...



*
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اسامى عثل خصوصا اسم مورة بيفكرنى بشكولاته مورو
30:30:30:30:​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههه ده اسم مجرة*
> *بحب الاسم ده بردوا*
> *الاسم الى اقصده بالألف بردوا بس اسهل يا راجل هههههههه*
> *اسم انديروميدا فى دماغى من زمان مخلياه لحاجة تانية خالص قول يارب تحصل *




*
ربنا يشفيكم يااخواتى اسامى دى ولا جر شكل 
العيال هتتعقد 30:30:​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> مممم...
> طبعا بعد موافقة أبو العيال وهو هيوافق هيوافق يعنى :t32:
> غصب وأقتدارleasantr
> هههههه
> ...



*عثل انا بحب اسم كرمينا ثكور مووووووت
تول عمرك عثل خالث​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *مو بعرف
> لاني بفكر  اذا كنت بتزوج بالاول ...
> *​



*
ايه التشاؤم دة يا جوجو
هيبقى فى ولو مفيش برضه هتقول يمكن حد تعرفه يطلعله بعيل ويستنجد بيك باسم حلو :/)30:30:​*


----------



## طحبوش (9 أبريل 2010)

الاولاد عامر و ماريو او وسام 

البنات يعني ميراي و التانية نترك بقا الاسم لام العيال


----------



## zama (9 أبريل 2010)

اللى هتختاره شريكة حياتى ، أنا هوافق عليه ..

بس أنا بحب أسم (( jason )) بطل قصة الفراء الذهبى اليونانية ..

لو بنت يبئى هسميها (( ezadora )) دا أسم أول شهيده للحب فى العصر الفرعونى ..

أو  (( media )) أسم أمهر ساحرة فى قصة الفراء الذهبى ..

تحياتى *كيريا* ع الموضوع الجميل ..


----------



## maria123 (9 أبريل 2010)

انا سميت مو رح سمي 
انا عندي صبي اسمو كريستوفر و نشاللة التانية بنت بس محتارة بين اليسا و يوليا


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> الاولاد عامر و ماريو او وسام
> 
> البنات يعني ميراي و التانية نترك بقا الاسم لام العيال


*
تيب ماريو ووسام اسامر عثل ايه عامر دة عشان باباك يعنى ؟؟؟
امممممممم يمشى بس بلاش طماع انت عاوز تجيب نصف دسته  تلات ولاد وتلات بنات
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
روعه اسم ميراى رقيق موت مووووووووت وعجبنى قوى​*


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (9 أبريل 2010)

*موضعك حلو اوووووووووووووووووى

لو   ولد توماس او مينا
لو بنت  مريم​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

zama قال:


> اللى هتختاره شريكة حياتى ، أنا هوافق عليه ..
> 
> بس أنا بحب أسم (( jason )) بطل قصة الفراء الذهبى اليونانية ..
> 
> ...



*
ايه الاسامى الصعبه
تأكد ولادك هيطلعوا علماء علم نفس 
ههههههههههههههههه
بس ذوقك حلو بس لو تعرف معانى الاسامى واصلها يبقى تمام​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

maria123 قال:


> انا سميت مو رح سمي
> انا عندي صبي اسمو كريستوفر و نشاللة التانية بنت بس محتارة بين اليسا و يوليا




*اسم ابنك قمور ولو سالتنى عن البنوته اسم يوليا اجمل بكتيييييير​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> *موضعك حلو اوووووووووووووووووى
> 
> لو   ولد توماس او مينا
> لو بنت  مريم​*



*ذوقك رقيق وجميل يا منال ياعثل انتى 
انا بموت فى اسم مينا وبعشق اسم مريم موووووت​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أبريل 2010)

لو ولد توماس علي اسم القديس توما او سايمون بيتر يعني سمعان بطرس علي اسم القديس بطرس او جون علي اسم القديسان يوحنا الحبيب و جون ويزلي  لو بنت ناديه او روزي او مارينا و لو جوزي له راي تاني بقي ههههههه معرفش


----------



## candy shop (9 أبريل 2010)

انا ابنى الكبير اسمه ديفيد

والبنت مش هينفع اقول اسمها على الفضائيات

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> لو ولد توماس علي اسم القديس توما او سايمون بيتر يعني سمعان بطرس علي اسم القديس بطرس او جون علي اسم القديسان يوحنا الحبيب و جون ويزلي  لو بنت ناديه او روزي او مارينا و لو جوزي له راي تاني بقي ههههههه معرفش



*كل دى اسامى 
ايه يابنوته ناويه تجيبى فريق كورة قدم ولا ايه
بس سر بينى وبينك
ذوقك زى العثل فىاختيارك لاسامى شكلى هستشريك فى موضوع الاسامى دة ​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

candy shop قال:


> انا ابنى الكبير اسمه ديفيد
> 
> والبنت مش هينفع اقول اسمها على الفضائيات
> 
> ...



*اكيد اسمها ملاك زيك يا ماما كاندى ياملاك المنتدى ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2010)

*طب نتجوز الاول وبعدين نفكر في الاسماء

انشاء الله هسمي بنتي علي اي اسم من اسماء العدرا مريم

ولو في بنت تانيه يبقي ممكن ماريا او ماجي او جوليانا او مهرائيل ( علي اسم القديسه العظيمه مهرائيل )

ولو ولد بقي ممكن مارك او فادي

فكره جميله منك يا كيري تسلم ايديكي​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أبريل 2010)

انا ذوقي بريطاني اوي هههههههههههههه


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أبريل 2010)

طالما ابني انا يبقى اسميه

يـــوســـف

ولو بنت

اسميها

مـــيـــرنـــا

لية ماتسألونيش !!!

هو كدة ....


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أبريل 2010)

ممكن لو جبت سته اسمي السادس جيمس النطق الانجليزي لكلمه يعقوب علي اسم القديس يعقوب البار 

حلو برضه مش كدا


----------



## +Coptic+ (9 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع جميل
طبعا الام لازم تشارك في الاختيار ده
بس لو ولد ممكن بولا او ابرام
لو بنت اسماء العذار مثل مريم او ماري او ماريا*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *طب نتجوز الاول وبعدين نفكر في الاسماء
> 
> انشاء الله هسمي بنتي علي اي اسم من اسماء العدرا مريم
> 
> ...


*
بلاش ماجى لاحسن الناس ينادوها يامرقه داج ماجى عشان ما بيسمونى انا وفيتا يا جبنه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بموت فى اسم مارك على فكرة عثل عثل​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع عسل زيكي كيريا 
انا بقي عن نفسي 
هسمي ابني من السنكسار علي حسب ميلاده 
اما البنت تتوقف علي اذا كانت امها اللي في دماغي يبقي نفس النظام 
او لو كانت امها حد تاني 
هيبقي اسمها سماح 
وربنا يعمل اللي فيه الخير ​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> انا ذوقي بريطاني اوي هههههههههههههه



*انتى ثكر  وعجبانى زوقك واختباراتك يابنوته ​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> طالما ابني انا يبقى اسميه
> 
> يـــوســـف
> 
> ...


*
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
يوسف دة اسم ابنى وميرنا دة اسم بنت اختى كدة كتير يارب
هههههههههههههههه 
ذوقك زى العثل​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> ممكن لو جبت سته اسمي السادس جيمس النطق الانجليزي لكلمه يعقوب علي اسم القديس يعقوب البار
> 
> حلو برضه مش كدا


*
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عــــــــقدتينى بجد
​*


----------



## fredyyy (9 أبريل 2010)

*مش قادر أقول أسماء *

*سامحوني علشان *

*أولادي سماهم الله قبل أن يولدوا*

*وقبل أن أعرف الجنين أنه ولد أو بنت *

*يا رب ساعدنا علشان تتمجد في أولادنا وبناتنا *

*يكونوا ليك ويخدموك. يارب كل ما هو لنا هو عطية من عندك*

*بنحبك يا سيد حياتنا يا حافظنا وساير معانا وهنكون معاك وفي سماء*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> طبعا الام لازم تشارك في الاختيار ده
> بس لو ولد ممكن بولا او ابرام
> لو بنت اسماء العذار مثل مريم او ماري او ماريا*


*

بحب اسم ابرام موت وبموت فى اسم مريم 
على بركه الله يا ماجد 30:30:​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> *موضوع عسل زيكي كيريا
> انا بقي عن نفسي
> هسمي ابني من السنكسار علي حسب ميلاده
> اما البنت تتوقف علي اذا كانت امها اللي في دماغي يبقي نفس النظام
> ...


*

سماح ليه كدة ؟
عندك مثلا رنا او ميرى او ريموندا​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *مش قادر أقول أسماء *
> 
> *سامحوني علشان *
> 
> ...



*هكدب لو فهمت حاجه*
*اخى الحبيب فريدى *
*لم نعترض على شئ والله لم يسمى احد*
*انت لو ربنا مثلا اكرمك بطفل ولد انت نفسك تسميه ايه لو اكرمك ببنوته انت نفسك تسميها ايه*
*ايه اكتر الاسامى الا بتحبها بالنسبه للاطفال*
* بنا يباركك:hlp::hlp:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 أبريل 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> *موضوع عسل زيكي كيريا
> انا بقي عن نفسي
> هسمي ابني من السنكسار علي حسب ميلاده
> اما البنت تتوقف علي اذا كانت امها اللي في دماغي يبقي نفس النظام
> ...



*مفهاش حاجه لو البت وامها اسمهم سماح عادى يعنى يا مان:hlp:*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *مفهاش حاجه لو البت وامها اسمهم سماح عادى يعنى يا مان:hlp:*



*المشكله انا عاوزةافهم يعنى ايه زى امها فى دماغك
اشرح يا بنى 
هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أبريل 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *انتى ثكر وعجبانى زوقك واختباراتك يابنوته ​*


 
ميرسي يا قمر انتي السكر كله و عسل المنتدي

انا اجي فيكي ايه هههههههههه

تسلميلي

الرب معك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> ميرسي يا قمر انتي السكر كله و عسل المنتدي
> 
> انا اجي فيكي ايه هههههههههه
> 
> ...



*ثبتينى انتى تلوفتى
اتكثف تلوقتى ولا اعمل ايه
ياخراشى البنات عثل بكل مكان وزمان
تسلميلى ياقمررررررررر30:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (9 أبريل 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *المشكله انا عاوزةافهم يعنى ايه زى امها فى دماغك
> اشرح يا بنى
> هههههههههههههههههه​*




*ههههههههههه لا عياد فاهم خليه هو لو يحب يشرح *


----------



## ponponayah (9 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع جامد اووووووووووى يا كيريا 
انا بقى عاوزة اسمى لو ولد يبقى (دانى او جوي)
ولو بنت هيبقى (بريتنى) ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2010)

*بنوتى شرفت وباباها سماها مادونا وكفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه اوووووى عليا كده هههههه
*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *ههههههههههه لا عياد فاهم خليه هو لو يحب يشرح *



_*اشرح ياعياد عشان قرلتن انجنن مشفاهماها:t30:​*_


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع جامد اووووووووووى يا كيريا
> انا بقى عاوزة اسمى لو ولد يبقى (دانى او جوي)
> ولو بنت هيبقى (بريتنى) ​*



*
واو انتى بتحب المغنيه برتنى وانا كمان
واسم دانى وجوى جامدين بس محدش هيعتقهم تريقه عشان الاسم علىى اسم لبن حليب:hlp:​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بنوتى شرفت وباباها سماها مادونا وكفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه اوووووى عليا كده هههههه
> *



*اسم مادونا ايه الاسم الرقيق دة يا حبيبتى
زوقك ثكر مووووووووت زيك
30:​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *
> 
> سماح ليه كدة ؟
> عندك مثلا رنا او ميرى او ريموندا​*



لو مامتها  كان اسمها سماح 
مش هسميها كده 
فهمتي ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (9 أبريل 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> لو مامتها  كان اسمها سماح
> مش هسميها كده
> فهمتي ؟




*قولتش حاجه انا 30:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *اسم مادونا ايه الاسم الرقيق دة يا حبيبتى
> زوقك ثكر مووووووووت زيك
> 30:​*



*ميرررسى يا غاليه 
ده بس من ذوقك :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 أبريل 2010)

لو واد هسميه  محمد !!
ولو بنت هاسميها فاطمة !!


لأ بصراحة
الواد .. دانيال او ديفيد
البنت .. مريم او ميرى


----------



## oesi no (9 أبريل 2010)

*لا اعذرونى فى الموضوع ده 
مش ناوى اتجوز بلا وجع دماغ

*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *لا اعذرونى فى الموضوع ده
> مش ناوى اتجوز بلا وجع دماغ
> 
> *​



*
عندك حق يا جوجو

الواحد كده مرتاح وباله رايق

ليه وجه الدماغ ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أبريل 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> عندك حق يا جوجو
> 
> الواحد كده مرتاح وباله رايق
> ...



أتلم أسمه ايه ده على اسمه ايه ده 30:
وساعة الجد...( أنتم أدرى :t30: )
فين باب الموضوع بقى
ههههه​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (9 أبريل 2010)

لو بنــــــــت هسمى ميلانياااااا او ميروووولا او ميلسيا
لو ولد هسمـــــى مارسلينوو او عماد او جيوفانى


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> لو مامتها  كان اسمها سماح
> مش هسميها كده
> فهمتي ؟


*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اه منك اه
فهمتك انا تلوقتى 
ههههههههههههههه
اشرح تانى بقى عشان الغباء هو هو فيا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> لو واد هسميه  محمد !!
> ولو بنت هاسميها فاطمة !!
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى على الاشتغاله
هعملها فيك مرة:t30:​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *لا اعذرونى فى الموضوع ده
> مش ناوى اتجوز بلا وجع دماغ
> 
> *​


*
:t30:
احــــــسن 30:​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> لو بنــــــــت هسمى ميلانياااااا او ميروووولا او ميلسيا
> لو ولد هسمـــــى مارسلينوو او عماد او جيوفانى



*ككل الاسامى جديده ولذيذه
لكن
ايش دخل عماد فى النصف؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ:hlp:
جامدة قوى
ميرسى ياعثل30:​*


----------



## candy shop (9 أبريل 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *اكيد اسمها ملاك زيك يا ماما كاندى ياملاك المنتدى ​*​




ميرسى حبيبه قلبى 

كلك زوق 

بجد موضوع جميل زيك
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أبريل 2010)

*لما ابقا اتجوز بعد عمرا طووووووووووووووووويل

هقولك هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (10 أبريل 2010)

البنت زسبنى او جوسانتا

الولد بيشوى او جوسام


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 أبريل 2010)

candy shop قال:


> ميرسى حبيبه قلبى
> 
> كلك زوق
> 
> ...


*
مننحرمش منك امى الحبيبه ولا من تشريفك حبيبتى لمواضيعى البسيطه:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 أبريل 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *لما ابقا اتجوز بعد عمرا طووووووووووووووووويل
> 
> هقولك هههههههههههههههههه​*



*اوباااااااااااا
كدة تعلقينى ؟؟؟؟؟؟:11azy:
ماشى يا بطوطه انتى يا لوزة :smil8:
هعملها فيكى مرة 

احم قولى بقى ههههههههههههههه:t30:​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 أبريل 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> البنت زسبنى او جوسانتا
> 
> الولد بيشوى او جوسام




*
بيشوى مفهوم تيب باقى الاسامى صعبه موت جوسام زسيبنى وجوسانتا
دى اسامى محتاج شرح يبنتى :t30:*​


----------



## mero_engel (10 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل زيك يا قمر
لو بنت هخليها محاسن الحظ او نور 
ولو ولد مهند


----------



## ponponayah (10 أبريل 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *
> واو انتى بتحب المغنيه برتنى وانا كمان
> واسم دانى وجوى جامدين بس محدش هيعتقهم تريقه عشان الاسم علىى اسم لبن حليب:hlp:​*



*امممممممممم
خلاويص تيب بقى نبقى نفكر فى اسامى تانى 
بدل ما العيال تتبهدل هو الواحد ناقص
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> موضوع جميل زيك يا قمر
> لو بنت هخليها محاسن الحظ او نور
> ولو ولد مهند


*
نصيحتى 
سميها مجاسن الصدف
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه30:

انتى تحفه يابت​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 أبريل 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *امممممممممم
> خلاويص تيب بقى نبقى نفكر فى اسامى تانى
> بدل ما العيال تتبهدل هو الواحد ناقص
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



*انا احساسى بيقول انك هترميهم من الشاك وتخلثى منهم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:heat:​*


----------



## F A D Y (10 أبريل 2010)

*ولد *


*مينا&فلوباتير
بنت
مريم &كرستينا
*​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (10 أبريل 2010)

*اعتقد اني منعا للمشاكل هاخلي المدام هي الي تختار​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *قولتش حاجه انا 30:*



لا مؤلتش :hlp:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اه منك اه
> ...



_*:smil8::smil8::smil8:
انا تعبت من الشرح :heat:
:t30::t30::t30::t30: 
الحدق بقي يفهم 
:t30::t30::t30::t30:*_​


----------



## tamav maria (10 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
وانا هااسمي كيريا شموسه 
ايه رايك بقي في الاسم الجميل ده


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (10 أبريل 2010)

كيريا قال:


> > بيشوى مفهوم تيب باقى الاسامى صعبه موت جوسام زسيبنى وجوسانتا
> > دى اسامى محتاج شرح يبنتى :t30:
> 
> 
> ...



_حلاوتها قى صعوبتها ولو لقيت اصعب هسمى هههههههههههههههههههه
_​


----------



## SALVATION (10 أبريل 2010)

_بفضل ان الزوجة هية اللى تقرر ومفيش مانع من المشاركة_
_ولو على مستوايى الشخصى لو بنت جورجينا ولو ولد مش حاضر اسماء فى بالى غير جورج_
_شكراا لموضوعك الجميل كيريا_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Coptic Adel (10 أبريل 2010)

*بصي يا ستي لو فيه جواز من اساسه 

هانتنيل ونقول اننا اتهببنا اتجوزنا يوماً ما  :t9:

ناوي اسمي العيال

لو ولد يبقي ماريو أو أبانوب  :t30:

لو بنت يبقي كريستين أو مارينا :smil16:

نايس كيريا علي الموضوع :a4:
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 أبريل 2010)

f a d y قال:


> *ولد *
> 
> 
> *مينا&فلوباتير
> ...


*
كرستينا اسم ثكور خالث
وفلوباتير زى العثل
​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 أبريل 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> *اعتقد اني منعا للمشاكل هاخلي المدام هي الي تختار​*



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
منعا للمشاكل؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه يادى الفضايح
حرام يا مون هو الستات بتعمل مشاكل فى الاسم؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 أبريل 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*:smil8::smil8::smil8:
> انا تعبت من الشرح :heat:
> :t30::t30::t30::t30:
> الحدق بقي يفهم
> :t30::t30::t30::t30:*_​



*وااااااااااء يعنى انا غبيه؟؟؟
وااااااااااااء 
هشتكيك لماما :a4:​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> وانا هااسمي كيريا شموسه
> ايه رايك بقي في الاسم الجميل ده


*
هههههههههههههههههههه
انتى ثكرة قوى وبتكسفينى بردك دة 
خلاث سميها كيريا احم احم​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 أبريل 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> _حلاوتها قى صعوبتها ولو لقيت اصعب هسمى هههههههههههههههههههه
> _​



*ههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يعين اولادك على التجربه الصعبه الا هيشوفوها
بس بنت صحبتى اسمها جاستين ولسه مولودة زى العثل وانا الا سميتها من الاسامى الا انت حطتوها سرقتها منكم
هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 أبريل 2010)

SALVATION قال:


> _بفضل ان الزوجة هية اللى تقرر ومفيش مانع من المشاركة_
> _ولو على مستوايى الشخصى لو بنت جورجينا ولو ولد مش حاضر اسماء فى بالى غير جورج_
> _شكراا لموضوعك الجميل كيريا_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


*
لييييييييييه جورج ليه ليه ليه
مش كفايه الواد جوجو اوسى الا بالمنتدى ضرباينت بالراس توجع :t30::t30:
هههههههههههههههههههههه الاسم على فكرة ثكر موت وانا بحبه
يلا مبروك مقدما 30:​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 أبريل 2010)

coptic adel قال:


> *بصي يا ستي لو فيه جواز من اساسه
> 
> هانتنيل ونقول اننا اتهببنا اتجوزنا يوماً ما  :t9:
> 
> ...



*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت واد تحفه طول عمررررك يا عادل
عثل عثل
عثول ماريو ومارينا
هههههههههههههههه لما تتنيل تجيبهم يعنى ابقى سميهم كدة
هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (10 أبريل 2010)

ياسلام موضوع حلو وجميل

بما اني لسا مش متجوز وعلى وش جواز ممكن الشهر ده لو ربنا كتب لنا الخير في هذا الموضوع .

بصراحه مش عارف لسا ممكن اسمي ايه . حفكر باسم حلو وارجع ارد 

سلام الرب معكم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أبريل 2010)

*موضوعك لذيذ يا كيريا

انا لو بنت ساندرا لانى بحب الاسم دة جدااا
ولو ولد هارى لانى مغرمة  بـــ هارى بوتر الصراحة:d

ثانكس ياقمرة​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *وااااااااااء يعنى انا غبيه؟؟؟
> وااااااااااااء
> هشتكيك لماما :a4:​*



لا مش قصدي 
الموضوع يا سيتي 
انا بحب الاسم ده 
ولو اللي اتجوزتها هي سماح هسمي البنت اي اسم 
اما بقي لو اتجوزت واحده غير سماح وده مستحيل 
يبقي البنت هيبقي اسمها سماح


----------



## Critic (11 أبريل 2010)

انا (لو اتجوزت) و بعدها بئا (لو جبت ولاد) و ده (باذن المسيح) هيكون
البنت : مش عارف بس انا بحب اسم ايلاريا اوى
و الولد : هخلى امه تسميه بس لازم الاسم يعجبنى 
ممكن يبقى فادى

مش عارف بئا انتى بسبقى الاحداث لييييييييه
ههههههههههههههه

هو على حسب الشخصيات اللى بتأثر بيها

لو لقيت شخصية حلوة لبنت هسمى اسم بنتى بيها علشان تتطلع زيها و نفس الكلام مع الولاد


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع أبن حلال*
*وأنا لو لقيت بنت الحلال *
*هجيب عيال بالحلال ............... ههههههههه*
*شغل مصاتب ده علي فكره *

*أنا الواد هيكون ..... تومي*
*والبنت هتكون ...... كنزي *
*ولد وبنت بس علشان ماما سوزان قالت كده :a4:*
*ولا للتدخلات النسائيه :hlp:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2010)

لما ربنا يسهل واجوز 
هرجع واقولك سمتهم ايه :t30:
شكرا كيريا ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع جميل يا كركورتى 
انا لو ولد حسمسه مينا او كيرلس على اسم البابا كيرلس وحبيبه مارمينا 
او ممكن مارتن او ديفيد على اسم ولدين بالخدمة قمامير 
اما لو بنت بقى كلارا او فوتينيه او رتشانا 
*​


----------



## Mason (11 أبريل 2010)

*لسة بئى *
*لما ربنا يتحنن علينا بنونو ونسمية *
*هقولك سمينا اية *
*صلولى كتيييير *​


----------



## besm alslib (11 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع حلو ودمو خفيف*

*اكتر اسمين بحبهم مريم وجورج*

* وهما اسامي اولادي *


*شكرا على الموضوع*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 أبريل 2010)

*كان نفسى اسمى كيرلس على اسم ابويا البابا كيرلس قولولى مارمينا هيزعل هتفرقيهم 

ونفسى اسمى جرجس على اسم شفيعى او رومانى 

ولانى مش هجيب تلات اولاد 

هما ولد وبنت بس فهسمى الولد رومينا = رومانى + مينا 

والبنت كرمينا = كيرلس + مينا 

موضوع سكر ياقمر 
​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 أبريل 2010)

العبد الخاطيء قال:


> ياسلام موضوع حلو وجميل
> 
> بما اني لسا مش متجوز وعلى وش جواز ممكن الشهر ده لو ربنا كتب لنا الخير في هذا الموضوع .
> 
> ...



*بسرعه تيب عاوزين نسمع اسامى حلوة جديده*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوعك لذيذ يا كيريا
> 
> انا لو بنت ساندرا لانى بحب الاسم دة جدااا
> ولو ولد هارى لانى مغرمة  بـــ هارى بوتر الصراحة:d
> ...



*
انا زيك بمووووووووت فى اسم هارى  وبموت فىاسم ساندى وساندرا 
زوقك زى العثل*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 أبريل 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> لا مش قصدي
> الموضوع يا سيتي
> انا بحب الاسم ده
> ولو اللي اتجوزتها هي سماح هسمي البنت اي اسم
> ...



*ليه بقى ؟؟؟؟؟
جاوب على الجمله الا بالاحمر فى الاقتباس*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 أبريل 2010)

critic قال:


> انا (لو اتجوزت) و بعدها بئا (لو جبت ولاد) و ده (باذن المسيح) هيكون
> البنت : مش عارف بس انا بحب اسم ايلاريا اوى
> و الولد : هخلى امه تسميه بس لازم الاسم يعجبنى
> ممكن يبقى فادى
> ...


*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لو على كدة بقى يبقى لو بتتأثر باىشخصيه عثل يبقى سميها كيريا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 أبريل 2010)

twin قال:


> *موضوع أبن حلال*
> *وأنا لو لقيت بنت الحلال *
> *هجيب عيال بالحلال ............... ههههههههه*
> *شغل مصاتب ده علي فكره *
> ...


*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دمك خفيف قوى يا توين ودة مش غريب على شاعر رقيق زيك
وانا عاجبنى اسم تومى عثلب وكنزى انا بديت اغير الاسامى دى عثثثثثثثثثل موت​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> لما ربنا يسهل واجوز
> هرجع واقولك سمتهم ايه :t30:
> شكرا كيريا ​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الغتاته دى 
يبقى عمرك ما هتقولنا اساميهم30:
هههههههههههههههههههه:t30:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:hlp:*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 أبريل 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا كركورتى
> انا لو ولد حسمسه مينا او كيرلس على اسم البابا كيرلس وحبيبه مارمينا
> او ممكن مارتن او ديفيد على اسم ولدين بالخدمة قمامير
> اما لو بنت بقى كلارا او فوتينيه او رتشانا
> *​


*
نصيحتى سمى الواد مارتن والبنت كلارا وادعيلى 
لووووووووولى مقدما30:30:*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *لسة بئى *
> *لما ربنا يتحنن علينا بنونو ونسمية *
> *هقولك سمينا اية *
> *صلولى كتيييير *​



*تيب حبيبتى هيتحنن دة ربنا حنين حتى ويفرحك حبيبتى*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع حلو ودمو خفيف*
> 
> *اكتر اسمين بحبهم مريم وجورج*
> 
> ...


*
انتى الا عثل ودمك خفيف
واسامى ولادك حلوة وجميله يا بنوته*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 أبريل 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *كان نفسى اسمى كيرلس على اسم ابويا البابا كيرلس قولولى مارمينا هيزعل هتفرقيهم
> 
> ونفسى اسمى جرجس على اسم شفيعى او رومانى
> 
> ...


*
رومينا؟؟؟؟؟
مممممممممممممممم
اسم جديد برضه
ميرسى ياانجى *


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أبريل 2010)

البنت مورا _ يوليانا

الولد ديفيد _ دانيال ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> البنت مورا _ يوليانا
> 
> الولد ديفيد _ دانيال ​






*مورا ودانيال عثل قوووووووى*


----------



## ميرنا (14 أبريل 2010)

بمزاجة او غصبن عنه هسميهم اسماء قبطى معرفش زاى هيبقى غصبن عنه بس اهى جت كدا


----------



## ميرنا (14 أبريل 2010)

وبعدين مش يمكن منخلفش اصلا متفائلة انا مش كدا


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> بمزاجة او غصبن عنه هسميهم اسماء قبطى معرفش زاى هيبقى غصبن عنه بس اهى جت كدا




*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هما دول ستات مصر 
هو دة الكلام
اديله 30:
*



Apsoti قال:


> وبعدين مش يمكن منخلفش اصلا متفائلة انا مش كدا


*

قولى دة لو اتجوزنا اصلا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t30::t30:*


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2010)

*دايفد .. وجوزيان*


----------



## farou2 (30 أبريل 2010)

السؤال هاد انا دايما بهرب منه 
بس اجاوب وربنا يستر 
انا والدي مرة انا وضغير قال لي انت ابني الكبير ولما تكبر لازم تسمي اسم ابنك البكر على اسمي هاي هي عاداتنا 
الكبير يحمل اسم ابوه 
لاكن المصيبة ان اسم والدي محمد 
وانا كنت اعلنت موافقتي لكن بما ان العادة تقول ان البكر يحمل اسم ابوه وان لم يتزوج وتزوج احد اخوته الشباب يكون اسم اول مولود بالعائلة على اسم الاب 
فخلينا على العادة واتاخر انا بالزواج لحد ما احل من وعدي وياخد الاسم عني احد اخوتي 
اما الام الي انا بحب اسمي ابني فيه 
فهو ......... جان وان كانت بنت فخلي الاسم للام بس احب يكون لها اسم ادلعها فيه 
خفيف وحلو او اسم دلعه حلو ( للبنت طبعا) واحب يكون المولود الاول لي بنت ولو حصل اكتفي فيها ولو ما حصل وجاني جان انطر مولود تاني ولكن اكتفي على 2 
طبعا لو عشنا 
تسلمي يا صاحبة الموضوع والرب معك ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *دايفد .. وجوزيان*




*اموت واعرف يعنى ايه جوزيان*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 مايو 2010)

farou2 قال:


> السؤال هاد انا دايما بهرب منه
> بس اجاوب وربنا يستر
> انا والدي مرة انا وضغير قال لي انت ابني الكبير ولما تكبر لازم تسمي اسم ابنك البكر على اسمي هاي هي عاداتنا
> الكبير يحمل اسم ابوه
> ...




*ياااااااااااااارب تعيش وتتخطب ويبقالك نونو صغنن يلعب ويتنطط حواليك *


----------



## marcelino (10 مايو 2010)

*من زمان نفسي اسمى اسم دهب بس الايام دى بقوا اسمين

دهب او ماريهام*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 مايو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *من زمان نفسي اسمى اسم دهب بس الايام دى بقوا اسمين
> 
> دهب او ماريهام*​


*
دهب جميل بس ماريهان وحش 
نصيحه اخويه بلاش ماريهام :t30:​*


----------



## marcelino (10 مايو 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *
> دهب جميل بس ماريهان وحش
> نصيحه اخويه بلاش ماريهام :t30:​*




*لا ياختى عاجبنى سواء بال م او بال ن

رقـــــيق 

:love34:
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 مايو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *لا ياختى عاجبنى سواء بال م او بال ن
> 
> رقـــــيق
> 
> ...


*
مفيهوش اسم الرقه 
دة يخوفوا بيه العيال الصغيرة
اسمع الكلام دة اسم يانهارى يانهارى:heat:​*


----------

